# Blown 455 Pontiac - Over Heating Problems!!!!!



## DSC5051 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 1964 GTO with a .030 over 455 with a 6-71 Supercharger. It has edelbrock aluminum heads and 2 Demon 850 carbs and 1 7/8 Dougs Headers. I am also running the STOCK water pump with the correct divider plate installed and a 160 degree thermostate. Its being cooled with a NEW BeCool radiator and a NEW BeCool single fan. The motor makes just over 700 hp on the dyno..... The problem is I am having NO LUCK trying to keep it cool enough to drive on the street. I am running 50/50 antifreeze along with ROYAL PURPLE coolant additive. 

At this time I do not have any kind of a fan shroud, and I read on this site about checking the spacing between the water pump and the spacer plate in the water pump which I am going to check. I also have to double check the total timing on the motor yet. I was told by the guys at Kaufman Racing to install a cross over water line from the right to left cylinder head on the back side of the heads (they say this will help drop your temp by 10 -15 degrees). But I STILL continue to run in excess of 220 degree's.


I would be willing to accept any advice you can give me to help COOL this PONTIAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks
Doug


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Doug,

I would consider upgrading the stock water pump to a Flow Kooler© Water Pump part # N140NYD sold thru Ames Performance, go to this site and download the GTO Catalog and you will find the water pump on page 175. I would change to a stainless divider plate as well.

In my opinion a 160 stat never closes to allow the water in the radiator time to properly cool, I run the factory stat in both of my cars and the Mr. Gasket spacer plates between the pulley and fans and don't have overheating problems.

In addition to checking the timing, make sure the lower radiator hose not collasping.

Good luck,


----------



## DSC5051 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Randy. Today I took off the stock water pump and made sure to properly check the spacing between the water pump impeller and the divider plate, I also BURPed the radiator to make sure I dont have any air pockets in the engine block. Next I turned back my initial timing to 12 degrees as I heard that to much advance timing can cause overheating problems. But even after all that I STILL HAVE A HEAT PROBLEM. I took my car out and only got about 5 miles before it heated up to 220 degrees.


Will installing an electric water pump like a Meziere help???? Will it flow more water and cool my engine better??? Does a fan shroud help or hurt the cooling process????

I just cant seem to figure this problem out. My car project has taken me over 6 years to build and its all done except for a few minor problems, and the WOODWARD DREAM CRUISE is only 10 days away!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A shrould, in theory, can only HELP you keep the temp down. I had a 455 years back and it always ran hot (210-220). Do you know how much boost you are making, and what the comp. ratio is? Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Does it heat up on the highway or in local slow traffic. In either case, you definitely need a shroud that fits well. Also, if you can either make or get a smaller diameter water pump pulley will help. I run a blown 455 , .030 over in a 37 pontiac, (no big radiator here!), and with a flow cooler pump, 1/4" smaller pulley, Evans waterless coolant, it runs fine ( but hot, at low speed, around 215,220), but on the highway runs around 190, (sweet). THis condition is due to not enough flow at low speed (hence flowcooler and smaller pulley). If over heating is at high speed, you have a timing, collapsing lower hose, restriction in the cooling circuit, or could also be a real tight engine compartment,(not letting the air out from behind the radiator). 
Rule is "low speed heating is not enough water flowing thru engine, high speed cooling, not enough air flow, or a water restriction".
Hope this helps.
Oh, yeh, I still drive with one eye glued to the temp gage, but, 'blown', can't live without it in a streetrod!!

rich :cheers


----------



## vortex0606 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the same problem with my blown 455, it runs way too hot and have tried all the same things you have tried with not luck. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

You know. I think the fix is to put a piece of duct tape over the temp gage!
Problem solved!!! 

rich


----------



## wallawallaron (Jul 16, 2009)

I have had problems with heating. Found I was running very rich. Check misture carefully and use the new style water pump. 
I have attached a link ro performance years forum. They have massive amounts of information on water pumps and how to keep your ride cool.

PY Online Forums

Ron


----------



## vortex0606 (Aug 15, 2009)

wallawallaron said:


> I have had problems with heating. Found I was running very rich. Check misture carefully and use the new style water pump.
> I have attached a link ro performance years forum. They have massive amounts of information on water pumps and how to keep your ride cool.
> 
> PY Online Forums
> ...


I just tried a new Flow Kooler pump and hve a 2500CFM fan with a shroud and still running hot all the time. I am running out of ideas LOL and money


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

vortex0606 said:


> I just tried a new Flow Kooler pump and hve a 2500CFM fan with a shroud and still running hot all the time. I am running out of ideas LOL and money


Check this thread out. He talks about an overheating problem along with A/C. Just skip over the A/C stuff if you want. At the end of the thread he mentions what he did to solve the heating problem...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/engine-temp-aftermarket-c-21866/


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I am installing an oil cooler on my 69 Goat to help with cooling. I have the remote oil filter adaptor from Butler, am gonna run braided line from that to a remote filter then to a cooler mounted behind the valance. I am also adding aftermarket a/c. I work on big trucks that have oil coolers, you wouldn't believe how hot they get, It has to help with engine temps. I already have a high flow pump, high flow 160 t-stat, four row rad.


----------

